# Some fun things starting up soon-So Excited!!



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I just signed Brody and I up for some fun classes staring in January.
The first is Intro To Clicker Training and the second is Intro To Agility For Fun! 
Yay! I'm really looking forward to this. Brody loves jumping on and off the stone ledge at the park so I think he'll have a ton of fun with agility. And also, going off advice from another thread I just ordered a horse whip to use as a flirt pole. I can't wait to start using it!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have fun!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds fun!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

EXCITEMENT!!!! 

I just LOVE starting new classes with a new pup! Just a blast. 

Try to get someone to take photos or videos. Too funny how it's a madhouse the first few classes and so different as time goes on !


----------

